# Dysphoria's rack build - tank by tank.



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

So, I've been wanting a rack setup for a while now, and the wife agreed that if it remotely matched our other furniture I could put it in the living room.

I haven't been a frequent poster of builds, but I thought it'd be cool to do a journal as I build each tank, and I'll give you a full shot of the rack when I finish the last tank.

First up is a tank for a pair of azureus.

I am doing a clay / corkbark build on this one. I started laying this out yesterday, and took the plunge and devoted today to getting this tank sorted.

Mockup:










After adding clay and pressing in treefern fiber, and adding in substrate.



















Unfortunately fedex is lagging with my plants, so that is as far as I've gotten.
I have decided to skip broms on this build, and will be choosing from the following selection:
Lemon Button fern
Korean Rock fern
Pilea "Jobe's Tears"
Pilea "Moon Valley"
Peperomia (various)
MOSS - lots of moss( don't worry..there will be leaf litter  )


Frogs that are going in the tank:









Stay tuned for more


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Subscribed. Great idea. Good luck with it.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lookin' good! Can't wait to see it planted...especially with the leaf litter


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks!

I have another 20L and three 10g verts waiting in the wings, so there should be plenty of pics in this thread.

And yes.. leaf litter


----------



## Fluffypanda (Oct 18, 2012)

its looking great so far! upppppddddaaaaaatttteeeee (pretty please)


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great man!


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

Sadly the 20 L above was torn down a week or two after posting. 

Don't worry there will still be a rack build..
Decided instead to do 4 18x18x24 exo terra tanks for better uniformity and rack space usage. And good news.. the first one is already finished(and occupied)  My original Variabilis tank had been done with ecoweb, but it seemed I was better at growing mold on it than moss. Also, I'd seen the frogs get snagged in it a time or two(NOT cool), so I went back to my tried and true Red-art clay background(slightly modified version of Pumilo's recipe).

Anyway, enough of me blathering on...pictures!

Varibilis tank:









Occupants:



















Just as a teaser, here are the occupants for the next tank(Esperanza):


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

dysphoria said:


> So, I've been wanting a rack setup for a while now, and the wife agreed that if it remotely matched our other furniture I could put it in the living room.


I'm in the same situation. I can have a rack if it looks like a funiture piece, otherwise it would be a single tank on a stand. My plan was to get a heavy duty metal shelving unit and put up wood panels around it. The sides would be held up either by screws or magnets. The front wood piece would use magnets. What are your plans?


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

Since I am going with 4 18" exos, I am going to have to use a standard 42" bakers rack(exo terras base actually puts them at 18 1/4 which doesn't fit on a 36" rack).
Hopefully I can find a way to prevent the better half from wigging out about it.
Perhaps if I make them really cool inside, she won't notice the outside  



Ebiforest said:


> I'm in the same situation. I can have a rack if it looks like a funiture piece, otherwise it would be a single tank on a stand. My plan was to get a heavy duty metal shelving unit and put up wood panels around it. The sides would be held up either by screws or magnets. The front wood piece would use magnets. What are your plans?


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

Plants for the rest of the tanks... They seem to be multiplying every time the mail man comes. The wife is starting to worry about me.


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

Two more exos showed up in my living room a couple days ago, so I started another one yesterday.

Here's right before a put the clay BG in:











Clay Background/substrate added:









Finished:











Two more to go


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Viv looks great!

May I ask what is the brom in the top right corner?


----------



## dysphoria (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks!

Brom in the upper right is Neoregalia "Royal Burgundy" x "Fireball"


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

Am I the only one who can't see the images?  I'm only getting a triangle with an exclamation point inside.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm getting the same no photo block..


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

TheCoop said:


> I'm getting the same no photo block..


Same here, I want to see! Reading the comments makes me think we're sort of going for the same goal here.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

You do realize that the thread is a year old, right? The guy who posted them probably deleted them from Photobucket or wherever he had them stored.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

uhhh no, the last pics were posted in Feb of this year bud..


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Dysphoria is not on the forums any longer Im afraid... Im sure the pics are gone. Sorry.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

That's correct...

He is out of the hobby


----------



## Yuley (Feb 14, 2013)

Elliot said:


> You do realize that the thread is a year old, right? The guy who posted them probably deleted them from Photobucket or wherever he had them stored.


You do know this is nowhere near a year old right?


----------

